# Please Help Rundle



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Vote in. Hope he wins. This is a very good idea.


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Glad to vote! Good luck Rundle, you handsome boy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Voted. Great pic of Rundle.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Voted! Rundle definitely looks comfy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voted, best of luck to Rundle!
She looks so comfy.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Voted, Good Luck!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I voted for Ruffle-I hope she wins!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Darn autocorrect! I typed Rundle!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted too!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You know my heart stopped for a moment before I've noticed smile face. That's beautiful picture and hope she wins. I have no Facebook but I am creating Kuranda account to help sweet Rundle win. Good luck!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Just voted! Good luck Rundle


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I just love this online community! Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rooroch said:


> Vote in. Hope he wins. This is a very good idea.


Thank you for voting!! They run this contest every month. Its both good for the company and good for communities. It makes me love their beds even more. I hope I can get enough votes to support our local humane society. And maybe this post will inspire other people to enter their dogs as well


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You know my heart stopped for a moment before I've noticed smile face. That's beautiful picture and hope she wins. I have no Facebook but I am creating Kuranda account to help sweet Rundle win. Good luck!


Thanks so much for your vote! You know, I wanted a title that would both grab attention, but, also provide an essence of reassurance. Thank you for letting me know it worked


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Voted!!!! Great shot!!!! Good Luck Rundle....


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I voted for Rundle. She looks so comfy on that bed, I might have to finally buy one for Finley. Good luck!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She got my vote!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Voted for Rundle, cute photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> I voted for Ruffle-I hope she wins!


Ruffle would be a cute name too. LOL. Thanks all for the votes, and sweet comments about her picture. Right now she's in the lead!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I voted for Rundle! I really would like to get one of those beds for Seamus but he seems to prefer the couch or the bay window!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Voted for Rundle yeah! Great cause and beautiful golden to support


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just voted for Rundle. I do have one of these beds and the only dog who liked it in my house was my last foster, Sol. She loved it 

Duke lies under the coffee table and Charlie likes his dog bed that he can curl up in.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Good luck to you and Rundle!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Just voted for Rundle. I do have one of these beds and the only dog who liked it in my house was my last foster, Sol. She loved it
> 
> Duke lies under the coffee table and Charlie likes his dog bed that he can curl up in.


Thanks Jen!! I do think that because Rundle was laying in these beds from the time we brought her home that it makes a difference. We have other dogs that have come to visit Rundle at our house and they don't go anywhere near them. My aunt bought one for her older lab based on my recommendation and he wouldn't use it either. BUT, I know these beds are often used at shelters and doggy daycares because they can take abuse from anxious dogs and are so easy to clean. We've had 1 bed since Rundle was a puppy and it looks brand new still. Since then we acquired two more. I just heard from a Calgary breeder saying that she has had hers for 8yrs and they still look brand new. Given the number of beds I've seen destroyed in Instagram photos, I sure am glad we went with a Kuranda right off the bat. And I would be so happy if Rundle won, and we could get some beds donated to our local shelter. I wish I could share a video they had on the Kuranda page recently of the many dogs that were victims of Hurricane Harvey, curled up peacefully on their Kuranda beds, while waiting to be reunited with their families. Having a good bed to lay on can make such a difference for a tired dog.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just wanted to mention that votes are allowed once a day for Rundle. Right now she is losing to the pittie  

Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm on my way to vote for her again!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no! Voting again now


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You guys are the best!!!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Voted for Rundle one more time


----------



## eml298 (May 28, 2017)

What a great idea! I voted for Rundle. Also, what a gorgeous pic in OP!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Will try to remember and vote everyday.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

We need more votes for Rundle. To maximize her chances of winning my husband, my Ipad and Iphone also voted for Rundle, but pittie is still in a lead....


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

joro32000 said:


> We need more votes for Rundle. To maximize her chances of winning my husband, my Ipad and Iphone also voted for Rundle, but pittie is still in a lead....


Wow! That is impressive! Thank you so much! I'm sharing her story everywhere I can think of. Some of the places are closed today, but, I am hoping that as they open more and more votes will flood in. She may not have a rescue tale, but, I have seen several goldens in our HS society here in Cochrane this year. I would feel good knowing they have a nice bed to lay on while waiting for their new forever home. Luckily goldens are never in the HS for long! Because they are simply the best!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted for Rundle again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So the local Humane Society shared her post to their Facebook page, and now Rundle is making a comeback! Now is the time to vote vote vote! Votes can be done once a day! Golden's rule!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I see a nice increase in the votes since noon today. Every morning at 7 am Rundle receives 4 votes from our household.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

joro32000 said:


> I see a nice increase in the votes since noon today. Every morning at 7 am Rundle receives 4 votes from our household.


That is incredible! You guys are fantastic! Thank you so much!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Voted again. Didn’t know I could vote every day!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Voted again! Now that i know I can vote once a day, I will.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much Roo and Sandy!! I can't believe how much she caught up today. If people keep voting daily, we might just be able to take the lead!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted again today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Voted again today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Jenn!! She's getting so close!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I just voted again. Didn't realize I could vote everyday. Will do so from now on.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> I just voted again. Didn't realize I could vote everyday. Will do so from now on.


Thanks so much Jessie!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just 33 votes behind now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

1 more vote!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Vote in for today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to vote again!.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Voted again today. Go Rundle!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I voted again!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone!!!! She is getting unbelievably close now! Last I looked she was only 15 away from first place!! It's a race!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

It won’t let me vote. Just says I can vote after 12 noon and here in France it is 21.00!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

rooroch said:


> It won’t let me vote. Just says I can vote after 12 noon and here in France it is 21.00!!


Hmmm, if you haven't vote yet today, my suggestion would be to log out and log back in again, and see if that fixes the issue. If not, I appreciate you trying!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks. I tried that and got the same message. Oh well, today is another day so I will try again.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I just tried again and got the same message with a new date!! No vote until 10/08 and today is 07. Very annoying.


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Voted again.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted for rundle again today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Another vote for Rundle!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

rooroch said:


> I just tried again and got the same message with a new date!! No vote until 10/08 and today is 07. Very annoying.


I think it's written the American way, so you can vote tomorrow 8th October, I find myself writing and reading dates the American way all the time now after being here so long lol!.

I voted again!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Rundle needs 3 more votes for a tie, 4 to lead!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone! She is neck in neck with this other dog! I'm sharing everywhere I can think of. We really appreciate your vote!! Could today be the day she squeaks ahead?!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> I think it's written the American way, so you can vote tomorrow 8th October, I find myself writing and reading dates the American way all the time now after being here so long lol!.
> 
> I voted again!


Thanks swish! It isn't in my time zone either. But, its less different for me than it is you! Thanks so much for continuing to vote!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Rundle's in the lead!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Rundle's in the lead!!


You guys are seriously awesome! Right now, Rundle is holding the lead!!! Hoping she can stay ahead now. Couldn't do it without your votes! Thank you so much!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks. I understood that but I was asking to vote on the 7th and they said I couldn't vote until the 8th. The day before (6th) I was told I could vote on the 7th!!! I am going to try again now - it is the 8th 09.30 am here. We will see!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Just voted and this time it worked!! It looks as though Rundle is in first place - well done.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

And my vote this morning makes 539!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

And my 3 votes this morning increases the number from 539 to 542. Husband will add 1 vote later.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I?m #546 and she?s still in the lead!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

My 3 votes bring it to 555, and still leading whoohoo!! If you can believe it, my fiancé is also voting 3x, mother-in-law 6x, brother-in-law 7x a day!!!!!! That's a lot of accounts! I have a crazy, loving, committed extended family! 

Thanks everyone for keeping it going!! And special thanks to the Canadians who are voting on their Thanksgiving weekend!! That's amazing <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

My vote made it 567. As of 6:25 am California time on Sunday, she's got a 40 plus vote lead!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted again for Rundle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone for continuing to vote daily!! This has been an absolute crazy race between Rundle and pitbull Maddie. For the past couple of days Rundle has held the lead, but Maddie is still only 27 votes behind! Aaaahhhh!!! Hoping we can hang on to end (fingers crossed)! 

Here's the link again for anyone that may need it: https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


Thank you!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Voted again!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Voted again!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

664! 32 ahead. Let´s vote guys!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Voted again!.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Been voting every day!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Voted again. When does the competition end?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Voted. Go Rundle!!!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Voted again. Rundle is almost 50 votes ahead!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Voted again (697 votes at 08.57 am French time). I realise now that this is a monthly competition, so we vote each day until the end of October. Must not forget!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I voted again! #702!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I voted again 724!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone!! It is so generous of you to log in everyday and vote. I know, asking someone to log in everyday for a month is a pretty big ask! So, let me just once again how much I appreciate all your continual support of Rundle in this competition. This just goes to show again what a great community of golden lovers we have here! 

Rundle has been in the lead for a few days now!! Yahoo!! Though that Maddie sure isn't giving up! Just hoping we can keep staying far enough ahead. Tonight I'll be flying to the other side of the country until Sunday evening. But, I will set my alarm early to make sure I get my votes in everyday!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Just voted!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

My vote today makes it 743!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine makes 769!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Voted twice today. Once office computer, once home computer. Have done this a few times and it works. 786 just now!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Voted! Go, Rundle!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I just arrived at my hotel and am going to vote for Rundle 3x now. A little scary to see that Maddie is only 14 votes behind right now!! She is chasing Rundle so hard!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Vote #797!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I just voted again.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll keep voting!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Voted! :smile2:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I?m 847-Maddie is one ahead-Oh no...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted again!.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I voted my daily 3x. I asked the Humane Society to do a reminder post on their page. They have it pinned, but, unless people go directly to their FB page they won't see it. Hopefully they will do another post because that gave her a huge boost in posts last time. Gah! It seems the small rescue Maddie is with is just as determined to win as we are!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My vote today makes 849


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no-Maddie is 15 votes ahead now!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Just voted - Maddie has pulled out in the lead.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Voted!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## SKT (Oct 7, 2017)

I just signed up and voted too. I'm new here and I really enjoyed Rundel's story from puppy to present. Photos were great and I loved seeing her through the last two years.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

1196, Rundle is back in the lead!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow - she really pulled away in a large lead! I just voted this morning again!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Voted 4x. That makes it 1215!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

No matter what device I’m only allowed to vote once a day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Just voted. She is still ahead. Hope it continues


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I vote once with my facebook page, once with my husband's, and once each with our accounts on Kuranda.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

danoon58 said:


> I vote once with my facebook page, once with my husband's, and once each with our accounts on Kuranda.




That’s how you’re doing it 

I’m logged in with FB on all my devices 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

jennretz said:


> That’s how you’re doing it
> 
> I’m logged in with FB on all my devices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have to log out after each vote and then log back in with the other account!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 
So, I totally panicked yesterday when I saw she was falling behind Maddie, so I reached out to the humane society and sent them some more photos to help with promoting her. They put up a new post and BAM! It got a huge response. 126 likes and 105 shares! That's a lot of eyes on the contest page, and as you can see she got a giant boost in votes! Feeling really good now, and that she's got a lot of people behind her. But, I don't think that means we can sit pretty on our lead. Maddie has had a response to everything we've thrown at her. So please keep voting for Rundle. We are nearly half way through the month already! Thank you so much for voting, and as I see from the above voting more than once! You guys are the best!

GO RUNDLE GO!!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Bump for the link!

Voted again!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm number 1269 this morning-glad to see she's back in the lead!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rundle has a big lead this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

1738 from me!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I voted*

I voted for Rundle, 1745!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Just voted 1779. Good lead now, hope it lasts


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

1875! (494 votes ahead!)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

1880 votes!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a 1881 from me!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

EEEK! My 3 votes brought her up to 1884, 497 votes ahead! There is still 2 weeks left in the competition, so there is time for the other dogs to catch up, but, of course I hope Rundle stays ahead and keeps pulling further and further away!! Thanks so much for continuing to vote!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I was #1907!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Voted! :grin2:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wonder if she can break 2000 today?!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

1965 from me!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Over 2000!!!!!!!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

2055 just now!!!!!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Voted!

Link for those who want to vote:
https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

#2210 this morning!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Anele said:


> Voted!
> 
> Link for those who want to vote:
> https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


Thanks for the vote and for sharing the link again Anele!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

704 votes ahead as of this morning! Whoa!! You guys rock!! Going to go put in my 3 votes now.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Voted! Bump!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I was vote 2221 when I voted this morning!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

2259 from me!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was 2274 just now. Really good distance from dog 2!!


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

Just voted! Good luck Rundle! Woof woof


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

2316 just now. Hopefully it is in the bag!! Well done Rundle


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

2317 from me this morning!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am # 2321!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Voted!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*2341*

Just voted. Rundle has 2341 votes!00


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Voted! #2349


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Just voted. 2399!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

2400 from me!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am #2402!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#2417 just cast!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

#2419!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for voting everyday everyone!! I just voted and brought her up to 2437! I think she may break 2500 today!! Only 10 days left in the competition!!!!


----------



## u0643262 (Oct 19, 2017)

Voted #2455! Wish I could buy beds for all the dogs!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#2477

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

2479 from me!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I?m #2483!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

2530 from me. Looks like it is in the bag. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

#2536 this morning!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#2537 this morning!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

2548 from me!.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

2552! Can we reach 3000 before the end?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Mel said:


> 2552! Can we reach 3000 before the end?


Thanks everyone!! My votes today brought her up to 2557   I think she can reach 3000 before the end. The real campaigning starts tomorrow with 1wk left in the competition. I'm pretty sure she's got this, but, I won't give up until she's won! :crossfing


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#2771 - 6 more votes for a 1000 vote lead (Maddie had 1777 when I voted). 

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

#2775 here!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

YAHOOO!! She is leading by 1036 votes right now!! LAST WEEK!! Another strong push to the end and she'll have this in the bag!!! THANKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

#2830

Sleep and Satisfied
https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

My vote made it 2886! I've been traveling for work and just too busy to come here or to vote. Glad to see she has such an impressive lead.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#2929 this a.m. - I bet we break 3000 today!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I think we will too! #2932!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just voted and she's now at 2947! Fingers crossed we DO break 3000 today! That would be awesome!! Go team Rundle go!!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Vote #2967!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#3023 this morning! 

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rundle has a big lead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am 3024! Woohoo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rundle*

Now Rundle has 3025 votes!
Please vote everyone!
https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Rundle has a big lead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone! I'm excited she is so far ahead. But, I'm wondering if any of the dogs will do any last-ditch effort to beat her. I'm excited and nervous, to be so close to the end! I will vote later today


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still voting, great to see Rundle has the lead.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

#3040

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month

"Sleep and Satisfied" for the new people!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

3041 from me!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

My vote makes it 3061!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Just voted. 3117. Just a few more days to go.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#3124 this a.m.!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

#3126 for Rundle!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

3131 from me!.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Up to 3137 after me. EEEP I am looking forward to the end. 4 more days of voting after today. I am so certain she will win! Thank you all for sticking with it to the end!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

3142 for Rundle!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This was Rundle this morning. I feel so good knowing 5 of these beds will be donated to the Humane Society when she wins!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

#3158
https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hilarious picture of Rundle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

3229 for Rundle!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

3252 just now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3256*

Just voted! Rundle has 3256!
Please vote!
https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I?m 3259 this morning!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

3264, Go Rundle!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#3265

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

3272 from me. My goodness! Based how this competition started, I would not have expected to have this big of a lead now. She is crushing it (thanks to all you voters)! 1236 votes ahead now!! Four more days


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

3287 from me!.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

3335 from me!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#3345

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

3348 this morning!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

3354 - You got this Rundle


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

3355! Goooo Rundle. !!


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

#3356 for Rundle!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

3413! Fantastic Rundle


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#3422 this morning

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Big lead still. I think Rundle has this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

3425 from me today!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

3432 from me!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Big lead still. I think Rundle has this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



2 DAYS LEFT!!! I just voted for Rundle and she is at 3440 with a 1313 vote lead! With only 2 days to go in the competition I think she has this too. So excited!! I owe you guys lots and lots of votes if you ever enter your dogs in online competitions :x


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

3453 just now!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

#3460 

Just a slight lead...lol.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Go Rundle! #3481


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

3497 from me. Wow!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

#3501 - LAST DAY!!!!

https://kuranda.com/dog-of-the-month


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

3502 from me!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S Rundle! 

Last day and you won big time!

4 votes faithfully placed every single day from us.

5 beds may not be enough for all dogs in this shelter, but certainly will help. When I got my Lola from a local shelter she only had a small blanket to sleep on and it was just a matter of days before she was to be euthanized and now she is 17.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

My final vote makes it 3638. Congratulations Rundle!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

My final vote - 3686.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

joro32000 said:


> C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S Rundle!
> 
> Last day and you won big time!
> 
> ...


That is amazing. Thank you so much! 

Thank you for saving Lola! Its sad to think that all she had at one time is a little blanket to lay on. So, glad that we will be able to change that fate for many dogs at this shelter with these chew-proof beds. We won!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

And its official! I can't thank everyone enough for their support of Rundle over the past month. I am so excited for our local shelter to get the good news. Your votes have helped so many dogs enjoy a bit of comfort they may have never had before, while they wait to find their forever homes. And I couldn't be happier for Rundle to join the winners list on the Kuranda page. THANK YOU!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations Rundle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations, sweet girl!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay- that's great-I knew we could do it!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> And its official! I can't thank everyone enough for their support of Rundle over the past month. I am so excited for our local shelter to get the good news. Your votes have helped so many dogs enjoy a bit of comfort they may have never had before, while they wait to find their forever homes. And I couldn't be happier for Rundle to join the winners list on the Kuranda page. THANK YOU!!


Congratulations!! Yeah! Such a nice gift for your local shelter.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Congratulations Rundle! Such a wonderful gift for a shelter. The power of golden retriever owners........


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

danoon58 said:


> Congratulations Rundle! Such a wonderful gift for a shelter. The power of golden retriever owners........


I truly believe that both the dogs and their owners are unique breeds 0


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Congrats to you and Rundle!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Woo hoo!!!!

:dblthumb2:dblthumb2:dblthumb2

CONGRATS!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Rundle!.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

The Humane Society got their beds and Rex is already enjoying his new bed at the rescue. Thank you all for your votes and for making this happen. You have made a difference for so many dogs while they wait to find their forever homes!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe thats wonderful! It was a great group effort  . Thanks for posting the great pictures!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay-that's great to see!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is so good to see!


----------

